# USA-Greece Time changed to 3:30AM FRIDAY 9/1



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll go ahead and start a new thread for this.I need a mod to switch the titles of the Gamethreads and they can delete this thread after everyone has time to see the news.Argentina-Spain Game will obviously now come on at 6:30 Eastern.I guess this would come as good news to those in the Pacific time zone as they would now be able to stay up to watch the game and still get some sleep before the sun came up.

Really surprised that they didn't just wait another 24 hours and tell the teams they had 45 minutes to get to the arena and get dressed.That would seem more appropriate to the way FIBA operates.

<TABLE class=results width="100%"><THEAD><TR class=aggregator><TD class=caption colSpan=3>*SEMI-FINALS*</TD><TD class=caption></TD><TD class=caption></TD><TD class=caption></TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>







01 September 2006</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>75/A</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Greece

USA

</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore

Game report 
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama

(Japan)
</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>76/A</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Spain

Argentina

</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore

Game report 
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama

(Japan)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is a little surprising. Although the Spain-Argentina game will most likely be a great game, you would have thought that they'd want the star studded team USA on in primetime.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I would rather stay up late and watch USA than wake up early  Then again, if they lost, I would have a hard time sleeping.

As for the time relative to Japan, maybe the afternoon is a busier time of day there  It seems like all the prime time games don't really have large crowds, or maybe that was just because the arenas aren't that big?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

****ing retarded. I'm determined to see the games though. I won't be deterred by their attempts to keep me from watching.

If we make the gold medal game, they'll probably find a way to not show it.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

This is better. I'll stay up and watch our game and just tape the Spain/Argentina game. I would rather watch our game live. I'm not getting up at the break of dawn.


----------

